# (Poll) What personality was your first (forced) campsite villager?



## brockbrock (Apr 7, 2020)

I was just wondering since the general consensus was that the villager was always smug, yet there are some people who say their first campsite visitor was of another personality. It would be interesting to see if that's true and if so, around what chance it might be that you don't get a smug villager as your first (forced) campsite villager.

It might also be fruitful to know in case people are desperate enough for a certain cat villager who shall remain nameless. You could keep resetting your town until you get to the campsite phase until you get him. You've got a 1/36 chance, so the odds aren't terrible, it's just quite tedious and time consuming (but then again, so are all of the other methods of obtaining him).


----------



## dragonair (Apr 7, 2020)

Mine was smug. I've never heard of anyone having a different personality type for their first camper but I guess we'll see!


----------



## popstar (Apr 7, 2020)

my first campsite villager was Eugene, the smug koala


----------



## Sicariana (Apr 7, 2020)

First two are uchi and jock. Next is smug.


----------



## ElysiaCrossing (Apr 7, 2020)

My first campsite visitor was chadder, who is a smug villager. My bf also had a smug villager as his first campsite visitor too.


----------



## RoyNumber1 (Apr 7, 2020)

Smug dog shep


----------



## moon_child (Apr 7, 2020)

I was under the impression they’re all from the smug personality. Didn’t know there were others. Lucky. I got Ed the flamboyant horse forced down my throat. He’s still there in my island prancing around like he’s the best looking thing in the world. Lol. He’s better than most, though. I could’ve ended up with worse. I’m just waiting for Marshal then he gets booted out.


----------



## LaFra (Apr 7, 2020)

Smug with Kyle, a wolf


----------



## Spunki (Apr 7, 2020)

Smug Quillson. Haven’t had another one since then. Weird...


----------



## ayeeprill (Apr 7, 2020)

Smug - Julian.


----------



## cuttingedge (Apr 7, 2020)

Hi I'm the one cranky vote. It was Rocco. I've never had a Smug villager incidentally. I was very surprised to see a cranky when everyone kept talking about it being smug.


----------



## Jared:3 (Apr 7, 2020)

Mine was Smug Quillson he's long gone and since I got Marshal another smug in my campsite yesterday, he moved in!


----------



## ctar17 (Apr 7, 2020)

Zell the smug deer for me

I was actually pretty excited when I learned that the campsite villager will most likely be a smug.  I like a large majority of the smugs (except Chops, Lucha, and Rodney) and they're just pretty cool and laid back, the full of themselves makes it funny lol


----------



## Ozoi (Apr 7, 2020)

I got Ricky, such a hideous thing


----------



## brockbrock (Apr 7, 2020)

cuttingedge said:


> Hi I'm the one cranky vote. It was Rocco. I've never had a Smug villager incidentally. I was very surprised to see a cranky when everyone kept talking about it being smug.



Interesting. So it does seem that there's a small chance of it not being smug.


----------



## thisisausername (Apr 7, 2020)

I got Kidd, smug goat


----------



## softpaw (Apr 7, 2020)

I also got a Cranky villager, Boris the Pig. My other villagers before that were Roald and Pheobe (starters) Hornsby and Cally (Nook Miles) and Felicity (random move-in).


----------



## Nunnafinga (Apr 7, 2020)

I got the smug cat man Raymond as my first camper.


----------



## Sloom (Apr 7, 2020)

I got colton who is of course smug. but I saw someone on here saying they got Julia which I was super jealous of. literally what's the point of making the forced villager smug 90% of the time? why not 100% or just don't lock it to a personality at all??


----------



## Mint (Apr 7, 2020)

Mine was Claude the lazy rabbit.


----------



## sylviabee (Apr 7, 2020)

Colton the smug horse. Not a fan! He's too full of himself


----------



## Lady Timpani (Apr 7, 2020)

brockbrock said:


> Interesting. So it does seem that there's a small chance of it not being smug.


This made me wonder if maybe it comes down to smug vs cranky possibly but there are two others in the poll that got female villager types. I wonder why it's skewed so heavily toward smug villagers?


----------



## brockbrock (Apr 7, 2020)

Lady Timpani said:


> This made me wonder if maybe it comes down to smug vs cranky possibly but there are two others in the poll that got female villager types. I wonder why it's skewed so heavily toward smug villagers?



And the first time I heard someone say they didn't get a smug was someone on this forum a week ago who said they got Judy.

I don't understand why they would program it like this? Either force the smug % or leave it to chance between the remaining personalities! xD


----------



## Flare (Apr 7, 2020)

i got Chops as a camper. I wonder why some people get a villager personality other than Smug.


----------



## th8827 (Apr 7, 2020)

I am pretty sure that it is always Smug.


----------



## Admiral Sven (Apr 7, 2020)

sylviabee said:


> Colton the smug horse. Not a fan! He's too full of himself



I have him in my ACNL town.  He's horrible.


----------



## idklol58258 (Apr 7, 2020)

Smug: Lucha


----------



## sigh (Apr 7, 2020)

klaus, smug bear. he still hasn't left


----------



## foxtracks (Apr 7, 2020)

I got O'Hare, who is smug.


----------



## stitchmaker (Apr 7, 2020)

Two island and got Smug both times.


----------



## Altarium (Apr 7, 2020)

Curlos the smug sheep was my first camper.


----------



## Restin (Apr 7, 2020)

Mine was Renew the sisterly rhino


----------



## absol (Apr 7, 2020)

smug - hippeux

been trying to kick him out since he's there -_-


----------



## corazon (Apr 7, 2020)

I got Bree - snooty mouse


----------



## kayleee (Apr 7, 2020)

Mine was Hans who is smug. Fortunately I was able to get rid of him


----------



## Hedgehugs (Apr 7, 2020)

seems like im not the only one who wants their (typically smug) camper to leave their island but they refuse to do so. smh.

 mine was beardo. he's been vibing on my island for awhile despite me not really liking him on it. lol.


----------



## Loubelle (Apr 7, 2020)

I got Klaus (smug)


----------



## dorohedoros (Apr 7, 2020)

Smug!
It was Zell. : Dc


----------



## Bucky42 (Apr 7, 2020)

Mine was Ken smug chicken. I thought I wouldn't like him but I do.


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 7, 2020)

If I had to guess, he is smug


----------



## Kuroh (Apr 7, 2020)

Mine was Klaus (unfortunately) 
He is smug


----------



## brockbrock (Apr 7, 2020)

th8827 said:


> I am pretty sure that it is always Smug.



That's what we all assumed, but 8 people so far have voted on another personality type. Are they all wrong or could there be a small chance the villager isn't locked to the smug personality?


----------



## th8827 (Apr 7, 2020)

brockbrock said:


> That's what we all assumed, but 8 people so far have voted on another personality type. Are they all wrong or could there be a small chance the villager isn't locked to the smug personality?


Maybe they posted the first camper after the forced one?


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 7, 2020)

Got Eugine the smug koala!


----------



## Vadim (Apr 7, 2020)

Mine was Klaus, also smug.


----------



## peachmilke (Apr 7, 2020)

`mine was smug, but my friend got a snooty!


----------



## Amissapanda (Apr 7, 2020)

Smug. It was Huck. 

I love a lot of the smugs. But. I didn't want this frog forced on me... They're just not my type of villagers. : (


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 7, 2020)

O'hare, smug rabbit!


----------



## Amissapanda (Apr 7, 2020)

brockbrock said:


> That's what we all assumed, but 8 people so far have voted on another personality type. Are they all wrong or could there be a small chance the villager isn't locked to the smug personality?



If I had to guess... maybe those who didn't get a smug villager already had one from an island recruit? I definitely didn't have one on my island at that point yet.


----------



## Dormire (Apr 7, 2020)

Jacques the smug bird.


----------



## N a t (Apr 7, 2020)

I got Raymond, I think y'all know his personality by now...


----------



## Breath Mint (Apr 7, 2020)

brockbrock said:


> That's what we all assumed, but 8 people so far have voted on another personality type. Are they all wrong or could there be a small chance the villager isn't locked to the smug personality?


They're trolling. Everyone's forced camper is smug.


----------



## peachmilke (Apr 7, 2020)

Breath Mint said:


> They're trolling. Everyone's forced camper is smug.


my friend most definitely got broffina who is snooty as his first camper. it does seem like something went wrong though bc even tom nook referred to broffina as a he when talking about her


----------



## Aliya (Apr 7, 2020)

Mine was Queenie who is snooty. Haven't had a smug on my island yet, but I've either used amiibo or handpicked my villagers from mystery islands since then.

Edit since I saw the above: I'm thinking it was a glitch too since Tom Nook also called Queenie "He" when she wanted to move in


----------



## CaramelCookie (Apr 7, 2020)

Smug bird Lucha for me. I also thought it was always a smug, weird... maybe if people used amiibos and already had a smug villager the game gives you another personality?


----------



## peachmilke (Apr 7, 2020)

CaramelCookie said:


> Smug bird Lucha for me. I also thought it was always a smug, weird... maybe if people used amiibos and already had a smug villager the game gives you another personality?


you can't use amiibos prior to inviting your first campsite villager in, it seems like it's prob an extremely rare glitch


----------



## Mint (Apr 7, 2020)

th8827 said:


> Maybe they posted the first camper after the forced one?


Definitely not.  Although my first non-forced camper was smug (Ed).


----------



## UmbreonRogue (Apr 7, 2020)

Mine was Pietro.  I was surprised he was Smug when I was googling him up, and I often see different lines of dialogue between him and Eugene (another smug villager).  So it looks like I'm in the majority here.


----------



## Jas (Apr 7, 2020)

I got Hippeux (smug), I haven't heard of anyone getting anything else? It makes sense that the game could give out snooty villagers bc they're trying to give you all the personality types, but I'm not sure!


----------



## Braixen (Apr 7, 2020)

I got good 'ol raymond as my first camper :')


----------



## Kurashiki (Apr 7, 2020)

mine was marshal - smug.


----------



## rianne (Apr 7, 2020)

Mine was Dom, the jock sheep.


----------



## skogkyst (Apr 7, 2020)

Huck, the smug frog.


----------



## Story (Apr 7, 2020)

Smug, O’Hare the rabbit.
I thought it always had to be smug. Huh.


----------



## sleepydreepy (Apr 7, 2020)

mine was smug, which was my most hated personality type in new leaf, and I got Hans. I didn't like him at first but now I'm warming up to him. I also don't mind the smug personality, and I think my new "most hated" personality is lazy. I just can't stand how they talk about the bugs in their floor. its kinda gross lmao


----------



## Dim (Apr 7, 2020)

Every smug villager as first campsite villager:


----------



## Loriii (Apr 7, 2020)

I got Shep (Smug)


----------



## Sir Zyr (Apr 7, 2020)

Chops was my first camper, and he's smug


----------



## ecstasy (Apr 8, 2020)

Ozoi said:


> I got Ricky, such a hideous thing


I love Ricky 

And i got a smug, Leopold


----------



## Scorpioo (Apr 8, 2020)

I actually made an account to share this post! 

My first camper was Marshal (obviously smug) but my boyfriend actually had Annalisa.  I was really surprised because I knew it was supposed to be smug.  I do believe it is a glitch, because my boyfriend said that Tom Nook refered to her as he/him later.


----------



## lucitine (Apr 8, 2020)

That is a lot of Smug villagers o.o


----------



## unintentional (Apr 8, 2020)

I thought it had to be smug (just like how the starting villagers are jock and uchi, and the three you get after are lazy, peppy, and normal)


----------



## alyssaisrad93 (Apr 8, 2020)

My first camper was Cyd, the new elephant villager who's cranky. I thought everyone got a random villager until I started seeing that everyone else was getting smug villagers. I'm not sure if mine was glitched or not but it's interesting that most are smug and a few are random personality types!


----------



## lucitine (Apr 8, 2020)

unintentional said:


> I thought it had to be smug (just like how the starting villagers are jock and uchi, and the three you get after are lazy, peppy, and normal)


this explains everything o.o


----------



## brockbrock (Apr 8, 2020)

Scorpioo said:


> I actually made an account to share this post!
> 
> My first camper was Marshal (obviously smug) but my boyfriend actually had Annalisa.  I was really surprised because I knew it was supposed to be smug.  I do believe it is a glitch, because my boyfriend said that Tom Nook refered to her as he/him later.



That last bit is especially interesting. I wonder if anyone else who didn't have a smug could report the same thing. That would be quite a weird glitch if true. Thanks for sharing and welcome to the forum!


----------



## starlightsong (Apr 8, 2020)

Mine was Tex the Smug penguin! Luckily I like him well enough that I let him stick around for a few days.


----------



## Faery Whimsy (Apr 8, 2020)

Mine was smug (Lopez), but my friend got jock (Genji)!


----------



## Kindra (Apr 8, 2020)

Mine was Ike the Cranky bear. It seems I am in a vast minority! I thought it would have been a pretty even split between Cranky, Smug, and Snooty as the three missing personalities from the beginning of the game. I wonder why it skews so heavily towards Smugs?


----------



## cindamia (Apr 8, 2020)

mine was smug beardo. I was not a fan, I admit he's not horrible, but he is def not staying.


----------



## Luxen (Apr 8, 2020)

Ended up with Smug (Jacques) and I wouldn't have it any other way.
It's interesting to see that there's a small chance of having a villager from any other personality.


----------



## Lazaros (Apr 8, 2020)

had to have rodney move in - smugly hamster. he has since been banished to the shadow realm by another camper.


----------



## Splinter (Apr 8, 2020)

Tex was smug I think. He was the first to ask to leave too.


----------



## Bebster (Apr 8, 2020)

I was out of luck... i got Graham euh. Maybe someone likes him but if u do TAKE HIM AWAY FROM ME BEFORE I MURDER HIM(jkjk just business as usual)


----------



## goro (Apr 8, 2020)

Beardo, that disgusting smug. I hated him. I time traveled and kicked him out as soon as possible, and I never time travel


----------



## marea (Apr 8, 2020)

My camper was smug like most of you. Intersting that there seems to be a lower chance of getting other types.


----------



## fullmetal (Apr 8, 2020)

i had blaire, the snooty squirrel!


----------



## xara (Apr 8, 2020)

i got shep who’s smug


----------



## Bugs (Apr 8, 2020)

Smug: Klaus the Roman bear


----------



## Maerle (Apr 8, 2020)

Curlos the smug sheep


----------



## udinafrog (Apr 8, 2020)

Smug. Got Marshall.


----------



## FanGirlCookie (Apr 8, 2020)

I  got Marshal- everyone seems to love him but I'm pretty indifferent.


----------



## Garrett (Apr 8, 2020)

Smug Kyle. Haven't had a visitor since.


----------



## Zerous (Apr 8, 2020)

I got horror that is Beardo haha (smug)


----------



## brockbrock (Apr 9, 2020)

After many voted now, it indeed does seem like smug isn’t a guarantee. I wonder if it’s a glitch or if they programmed it that way.


----------



## Balverine (Apr 9, 2020)

Mine was Hans, which is smug


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 9, 2020)

I got the one and only.... Beardo, lil smug guy


----------



## Shyria (Apr 9, 2020)

I had Raymond! (Don't hate me)

So interesting to see how high the percentage is for smug!!! I wonder why they did that? Or maybe there's no reason behind it


----------



## -Lumi- (Apr 9, 2020)

I got Colton, the smug horse. He’s growing on me, I like the cape.


----------



## mayortiffany (Apr 9, 2020)

Henry, the smug frog, was my first camper! He also happened to be the first to ask to leave.


----------



## Sloom (Apr 9, 2020)

is it also guaranteed that your forced camper is the first to ask to leave? mine was too and I keep seeing people saying that it's was also their first to ask to move

anyone have a different villager ask to leave first?


----------



## Shyria (Apr 9, 2020)

Mine was also the first to ask to leave. Almost the first day after he moved in too haha


----------



## diamond is unbreakable (Apr 9, 2020)

My first was Hans (smug) and he was also first to ask to leave! Interesting.


----------



## Rosie Moon (Apr 9, 2020)

brockbrock said:


> After many voted now, it indeed does seem like smug isn’t a guarantee. I wonder if it’s a glitch or if they programmed it that way.



If it’s a glitch, would the camper’s dialogue be the smug dialogue regardless of personality? Since the first camper’s dialogue is unique. I’m interested in finding out more about this.


----------



## Shyria (Apr 9, 2020)

I'm guessing that would make sense, as it's one of the only villager (if not the only) you have absolutely no control over getting! They might have done that so people get to have the full tutorial for the camp site but don't end up stuck with someone they don't like?


----------



## Melchoir (Apr 9, 2020)

I had Phil (smug ostrich) and my little 11-year-old brother got Raymond! He's never even heard of villager trading so he was rather surprised when I told him how popular he is and how much he is worth!


----------



## Moonfish (Apr 9, 2020)

Mine was Jacques.


----------



## 0orchid (Apr 9, 2020)

Smug. Since then I've only had 2 more, jock and cranky in that order.


----------



## praeses (Apr 9, 2020)

My forced camper was Quillson. And he was also the first to ask to leave as well. He asked this past Sunday to move, and I got him March 29th as the camper, so he wasn't moved in until the 30th. So he was only in town for like, a week before he decided to leave. And I was very happy. He asked immediately after I got my 10th villager.  

As for other campers. I've only gotten 1 natural camper, Soleil (snooty hamster) after I ran into her when I was looking for my 10th villager. I wasn't amused.


----------



## Mothership (Apr 9, 2020)

My forced camper is Klaus. Yuck.


----------



## Cakecrazy909 (Apr 9, 2020)

sylviabee said:


> Colton the smug horse. Not a fan! He's too full of himself


He was a total web in my NL town, said he wanted anime themes in dance clubs! With his posh aesthetic that really threw me off but I dig it


----------



## deerprongs (Apr 9, 2020)

My forced camper was Olaf, who is smug. I was hoping for someone better, but I'm hoping he decides to move out quick enough.


----------



## jenikinz (Apr 9, 2020)

Mine was Chops, I wasn't too thrilled to get him forced on me, but I don't mind him so much now.


----------



## Suyeon (Apr 10, 2020)

Smug horse Ed.


----------



## moo_nieu (Apr 10, 2020)

Smug Graham.. waited 3 days hoping he'd leave before I realized what must be done


----------



## Typhloquill (Apr 10, 2020)

I got Murphy, who is cranky. Really interesting how most people got smug. I wonder why?


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Apr 10, 2020)

smug


----------



## Holla (Apr 10, 2020)

Lopez the Smug Deer


----------



## SleepyMimeko (Apr 10, 2020)

I got a lazy frog named Huck who I'm trying desperately to get to move out. I hate frogs!


----------



## meokanako (Apr 10, 2020)

I got Pietro! Honk honk!


----------



## CrystalJade (Apr 10, 2020)

First villager I had ask me to leave was one that I acquired through a mystery island actually (Lopez). I WISH my first campsite villager asked me to leave though- it was Lionel and I'm not a fan.


----------



## Renkindle (Apr 10, 2020)

I got Ed the smug horse, never had him before, he's cute! My first villager to ask to leave was my starting jock, when I only had 7 villagers.


----------



## Frebbo (Apr 10, 2020)

Smug - Jacques, I got lucky, he's great!


----------



## trashpedia (Apr 10, 2020)

My forced smug villager is Lionel. He’s okay. I didn’t like him at first but after a few days he grew on m. If he does ask to move out I’ll let him.


----------



## Rinpane (Apr 11, 2020)

Just got mine today. It’s smug koala Eugene, who I wasn’t hoping for but don’t mind at all. In fact, he looks pretty classy. Might grow to like him a fair bit.


----------



## paleogamer11 (Jul 19, 2020)

kayleee said:


> Mine was Hans who is smug. Fortunately I was able to get rid of him


Hans is not bad at all.
Either way, my first cv was Chops, who is smug.


----------



## JSS (Jul 19, 2020)

I got the smug cheese mouse Chadder. He essentially blackmailed his way to a spot on the island.


----------



## Wolfie (Jul 19, 2020)

Mine was a Cranky, Apollo.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 19, 2020)

I had Sly, but my sis had R a y m o n d


----------



## sunset_succulent (Jul 19, 2020)

i’ve heard of people having villagers that are of a different personality, but given a smug dialogue. like cherry saying bongiorno, and such. the dialogue resets once they move to your island as their standard personality type. just a glitch.


----------



## kayleee (Jul 19, 2020)

paleogamer11 said:


> Hans is not bad at all.
> Either way, my first cv was Chops, who is smug.


Except for like... he ugly


----------



## niconii (Jul 19, 2020)

Mine was Leopold! I think he’s a smug type of villager.


----------



## IslaYuka (Jul 19, 2020)

I actually like Leopold.  He looks cute.

My forced camper was Julian the smug unicorn. I’m happy with him although I also wouldn’t have minded if it was Ed, Lionel, Leopold for example.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 19, 2020)

I think it’s always a smug villager. I got lucky in Arctin and got Keaton, a decent smug. I’m hoping my luck will be the same or better on my other island. (O’hare please)


----------



## paleogamer11 (Jul 19, 2020)

kayleee said:


> Except for like... he ugly


Chops is ugly, Hans is not.


----------



## kayleee (Jul 19, 2020)

paleogamer11 said:


> Chops is ugly, Hans is not.


Why did you quote my original post anyway lmao it was from three months ago 
Also Hans is ugly


----------



## smolderingskies (Jul 19, 2020)

Whoa!!! I didn't know there was such an overwhelming majority of smug villagers for this. Mine was Lopez, who is of course also smug. It's so interesting how much they made an effort to ensure your first several villagers were a certain personality type (that is, the two starters and this one).


----------



## InstantNoodles (Jul 19, 2020)

Smug - Jacques


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Jul 19, 2020)

Smug here too... Ed. Took him a while to leave to, but I eventually managed to use another campsite villager to replace him. Now I have Kidd as a smug villager, I find him a lot more pleasant than Ed, somehow... even though their character is the same.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Jul 19, 2020)

In other threads, don’t remember which ones at the moment this was discussed and it seems that the first camper is intended to be a smug (meaning the first 6 villager personalities are all preset), but there seems to be a glitch causing the camper to sometimes not be a smug. I wondered if this might be not a glitch but just a low percentage chance of something. (The game seems to like to set up odds for things rather than setting them in stone, which I generally like). But what I heard, which matches what is being shared here is that the dialog is all set up as if villager is a smug type, so most likely a glitch. Kind of a fun/ harmless one though. Like I said, I like the element of chance in the game, even when it can be frustrating at times. )
(I find it more fun to island hop than use amiibo cards, even if I don’t find any villagers from the top of my ‘want’ list.


----------



## Sweetley (Jul 20, 2020)

On my very first island, I got Rocket as my campsite villager, so an Uchi. All the other times where I restarted, I got a Smug one.


----------



## Clock (Jul 20, 2020)

Smug and it’s Raymond


----------



## niko@kamogawa (Jul 20, 2020)

I got a smug rabbit by the name of O'Hare!


----------



## Skandranon (Jul 20, 2020)

Mine was Pietro (smug) took me forever to get rid of him. glad when I did he was sent to a good home, was told by who I gave him to he had spent over 400 nmt looking for him


----------



## Jhine7 (Jul 20, 2020)

I believe mine was just like everyone else.


----------



## MelodyRivers (Jul 20, 2020)

My first camper was Jacques a smug. My Hubby also got a smug; Marshal.


----------



## Loriii (Jul 20, 2020)

On my main island,  it was Shep. Then I restarted 3 times on my "other" island and each time I did, my forced camper was always a smug (Kyle, Klaus then Olaf)


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 20, 2020)

Pretty sure it was Colton, who’s smug.


----------



## GEEBRASS (Jul 20, 2020)

Smug wolf Kyle


----------



## Jyurei (Jul 20, 2020)

Wow, I'm surprised so many people got a smug villager. Mine was Julia, the snooty ostrich. For some reason I thought the forced campsite villager would be among a pool of smug, snooty and cranky since these are the personalities you're lacking on your island at that point in the game.


----------



## Toska (Jul 20, 2020)

Mine was Zell, the Smug deer. I find it intriguing that there was just a very small chance of getting another personality, though.


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 20, 2020)

smug smug smug raymond


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER (Jul 20, 2020)

Mine was Beardo, and now I hold a murderous grudge against him. I kicked him out swiftly


----------



## NatsumiSummer (Jul 20, 2020)

My first campsite villager was Boomer and he is a Lazy personality villager.


----------



## DawnAri (Jul 20, 2020)

the cranky Camofrog! I didnt dislike him, he was cute, but hated the old-man-talk from him lol, he moved out as soon as he asked me


----------



## Wolfie (Jul 20, 2020)

RubyandSapphire said:


> i’ve heard of people having villagers that are of a different personality, but given a smug dialogue. like cherry saying bongiorno, and such. the dialogue resets once they move to your island as their standard personality type. just a glitch.



I noticed that too. I had Apollo as my camper and he spoke like a smug at the campsite. Once he moved in he finally began to have the cranky dialogue.


----------



## Cadey! (Aug 1, 2020)

My first campsite was tex the smug penguin!!


----------



## B7hf (May 25, 2021)

My first camp site villager was frickin stupid ugly Olaf I hate him but kicked him out


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 25, 2021)

From what I tested when I got my 2nd island and restarted my main island the very first campsite villager you will always get is a Smug one.

For Twilight I got Keaton 
For Destiny I got Jacques 

It seems no matter what you always get Smug as the very first campsite villager when you are building your island to invite KK


----------



## Croconaw (May 25, 2021)

My forced campsite villager was Marshal, the smug marshmallow squirrel. I’ve only ever heard of these villagers being smug.


----------



## Nunnafinga (May 25, 2021)

I got a smug on my first island but on my second island I got Gloria,the snooty duck.She even used the same dialogue as the smugs which was kind of odd.I don't know if this was a glitch that was fixed but if not it's definitely possible to get a different personality as your first "forced" camper.


----------



## Seastar (May 25, 2021)

I don't know why this got bumped as it seems you are intended to get a Smug villager and getting a different one was probably just an early bug, unless they happened to never fix it.
Anyway, mine was Keaton, who is Smug.


----------



## Aquatic_Amy (May 25, 2021)

My first camper was Colton the smug horse.


----------



## angelcat621 (May 25, 2021)

In my first save file I got Celia, a Normal eagle as my forced camper. This would've been around last June. My first smug was actually Phil, a Smug ostrich, who random-ly moved into an empty plot I set up.

Second file, after I restarted my save, my forced camper was Phil. Why does this game want me to have Phil? I kicked him out as soon as possible both times.


----------



## corncob (May 25, 2021)

mine was lopez, smug deer. i was kind of disappointed when he first showed up but he's kinda grown on me! i'll definitely keep him around for a while, though perhaps not forever.
i'd heard that it was a guaranteed smug villager too, so it's surprising to see people who got other types! 

i'll admit, once i heard it would be a smug villager, i was really hoping it would be either eugene or raymond - eugene being my absolute favorite villager, and raymond being way up there for me as well. i've got eugene now, though - hopefully i'll get raymond soon too <3


----------



## Dunquixote (May 26, 2021)

My forced campsite villager was Graham. I was not happy at the time since I wanted Raymond so I did not try to get a picture (ended up buying it since I did not get it the second time I invited him). I later decided to reinvite him via amiibo card since I though he seemed cute from other people’s screenshots and I felt bad for not giving him a chance.


----------



## ~Kilza~ (May 26, 2021)

My first campsite visitor was Beardo, a smug. He's never left my island since he joined. Not due to being permanent, but more just because I haven't gotten a smug through my campsite to replace him with, lol.


----------



## inazuma (May 26, 2021)

Mine was Raymond a smug cat! I love him  Im still trying to get Marshal tho, :')


----------



## bestfriendsally (May 26, 2021)

it was julian for me... i would've prefered marshal, though...

i'm planning to move out julian for lobo... & bubbles for marshal, though :3


----------



## Bekaa (May 26, 2021)

... oh, campsite villager. Yes first campsite villager was a smug. I answered the pole though with my first villager, which was a jock And sisterly Now that I think about it. They come at the same time, right?


----------



## PugLovex (May 26, 2021)

i got stuck with beardo, safe to say that wasn't enjoyable LOL


----------



## Boccages (May 28, 2021)

I restarted 4 times. Every time the first camper was a smug villager.


----------



## nyx~ (May 28, 2021)

Mine was Graham who's smug...he was the first one to move off the island too xD


----------



## JemAC (May 28, 2021)

My first campsite villager was a smug, Marshal, who I'd not really considered having on my island but as he was a forced villager I decided to give him a chance before I replaced him and he quickly grew on me, becoming one of the villagers I was closest to on my island and also one of the first ones I received a photo from.


----------



## warrior_kitty (May 28, 2021)

they are all smugs


----------



## DaisyFan (May 28, 2021)

My first camper was Chadder, a smug mouse. He still lives in my island today.


----------



## EerieCreatures (May 28, 2021)

Mine was also Smug, and it was Henry! I didn't want to have him at first, but he actually ended up growing on me while I had him, now I'm a bit sad that I never got his photo while I had him, but I wasn't really going for them at that time honestly.


----------



## tiffanistarr (May 28, 2021)

People remember their first campsite villager?


----------



## Stella-Io (May 29, 2021)

Wait, it isn't automatically smug? I thought it always was. Both of my islands had that, and I've seen smug so often I didn't even know getting a villager of another personality for the forced camper was possible.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (May 29, 2021)

Stella-Io said:


> Wait, it isn't automatically smug? I thought it always was. Both of my islands had that, and I've seen smug so often I didn't even know getting a villager of another personality for the forced camper was possible.



The first camper should always be a smug.

But some people in rare circumstance have gotten other types due to a glitch (definitely a glitch, apparently Tom nook refers to them as ‘he’ even if it is a female villager, and they use the same smug dialog no matter who it is).

the thread is kind of confusing too, it is a resurrected thread from last April, when people were first figuring out things like the first camper . But I don’t think anything has changed for the actual mechanic!


----------



## coldpotato (May 30, 2021)

It isn't always a smug type and I'm unsure why people keep trying to say that. My first was Yuka, a snooty type.  I also have known other people who got snooty types as well. I never had a smug type until I ran across one on a mystery island and invited them to move in.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (May 30, 2021)

Smug Leopold! I totally forgot about the forced campsite villager.


----------



## TheDuke55 (May 30, 2021)

It's always smug. This thread was bumped from launch date when no one knew that it was going to be smug all the time. I got Ed, some smug horse, and I kept resetting hoping I would get someone different. I didn't like him at all and he was one of the first villagers I kicked out. I don't know if it was before I had the chance to use the amiibo cards or it was just natural.


----------



## sleepydreepy (May 30, 2021)

I think it was confirmed last year that your first campsite villager is always smug. Its locked into the game I believe. The game forces you to get uchi, jock, lazy, peppy, normal, and.. snooty I think, and your next villager must be smug type (then cranky). Don't quote me on that order, but the main idea is that up until smug the game controllers the personality of villagers you get early in the game.


----------



## Point of No Return (May 30, 2021)

My first campsite villager was Beardo - he was a smug, too.


----------



## _Rainy_ (May 30, 2021)

My first forced camper was Kidd and my second forced camper was Raymond, both were smug


----------

